#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Где достать учебник Warder'a Introduction to Pali?

## Лео

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума!

Есть ли у кого-нибудь скан этой книги? Весь инет перерыл, ничего не нашел, а книга очень нужна. Про возможность заказать из-за рубежа знаю.

----------


## Кхантибало

Отсканировал этот учебник. Кому нужно - обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## Николас

Какой язык учить для Индии; пали или хинди?

----------


## Eugeny

> Какой язык учить для Индии; пали или хинди?


Спасибо поржал, вы бы ещё Латынь вместо Итальянского выучили перед поездкой в Италию, или Арамейский вместо Иврита перед поездкой в Израиль.

----------


## Николас

> Спасибо поржал, вы бы ещё Латынь вместо Итальянского выучили перед поездкой в Италию, или Арамейский вместо Иврита перед поездкой в Израиль.




Спасибо за ответ, но не ржал, духовность не позволяет, дай Бог Вам здоровья.

----------


## Семёныч

> Спасибо за ответ, но не ржал, духовность не позволяет, дай Бог Вам здоровья.


   Я бы сказал, что Вам не духовность не пазваляет а нравственность, каторая отсутствует у Eugeny, каторый хочет учиться Дхарме и у него это не получается.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Какой язык учить для Индии; пали или хинди?


Английский.

А если с целью полностью интегрироваться и провести остаток дней — то язык местности, куда собираетесь ехать  :Smilie:  В Индии языков over 9000.

----------

PampKin Head (02.09.2013), Аурум (29.07.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013)

----------

